# Repeat pax gave me one star??? (Trang, Asian Girl)



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

As I mentioned before, I arranged with a former pax, Trang, to take her out to see the countryside in Minnesota on Friday night, 2 weeks ago.

She tried multiple times to call me, so it seems she was very interested in seeing the countryside. Finally, I called her and I arranged to pick her up from a casino near Minneapolis.

I arrived to Mystic Lake Casino to pick her up. Trang and her "aunt" came out of the casino to meet me. I was surprised that she was wearing such an elegant and pretty dress kind of considering that we discussed going out to the Countryside. I suppose she wanted to get all dressed up for the casino, but if she were to look around, she would realize it is not necessary.

The problem was, that she changed our original plans from Saturday night to Friday night. Friday night I had made with a pumpkin farmer to do some filming out in field. I *really* wanted to do both things!

Trang kept saying how much she wanted to see a Minnesota lake. She did not seem to understand that the nearest countryside lakes in Minnesota are probably nearly an hour away from the Twin Cities. It was already late afternoon when I picked her up. I decided I could kill two birds with one stone. I could introduce this girl to the Minnesota country view while completing my Great Pumpkin filming project.

So I spoke shortly with Bich, who's account was paying to drive her niece. I thought it was weird that they wanted to pay me for this trip, because I would do it for free, but I did not complain.

*The Drive*
When Trang got in the car, it reminded me about how beautiful yet totally young looking she is. It also reminded me how bad her English is. Her message to me on voicemail must have been well prepared, because she was really struggling again with English.

Most of the trip she was very sweet and giggly. She did not like me to ask about her job at all though. If I ever did, she would become very glum and not answer. I did learn that bich is not really her aunt, but is just someone she works with. I learned that she and the other woman where she works are really scared of some guy (can't remember his name) who is actually her boss. I joked about this guy and asked if he's like the Kingpin of nail salons. She did not like the topic, so I dropped it.
During the trip, I explained to her that we could not go to any lakes, but I would show her the countryside. She said "not important. Only happy to go Uber again." I was glad to hear this and went into great detail of what I was planning for that night.
*
Dehn's Pumpkin Patch*
The first 30 minutes that we were at Dehn's pumpkin patch were great. They had a corn maze, gourd launcher, things like that. We both had a great time getting lost in the corn maze.

I told Trang that we had to get busy filming because it was getting dark. I got out the tripod, and all of the other equipment from the trunk of my car. Trang seemed to really enjoy carving eyes into the pumpkins, but she did not understand how important it was that we worked quickly. As she was preparing the pumpkins, I put on my Great Pumpkin costume and slipped a large hollowed-out pumpkin on my Head.

*Filming gone bad*
Trang looked up at me and said
"why you wear pumpkin?"
I felt as if she did not understand a word of what I was talking about during our entire trip!

I explained again to Trang what we were doing, what I needed her to do, and then I lied down in my spot in the field as she was to operate the camera and the special effects.

As I peeked out from the hole in the pumpkin, I could see that she clearly did not understand what she was supposed to do. I kept trying to yell out instructions to her from the pumpkin without moving my body at all. Finally I said to her "here, you be the Great Pumpkin and I will work the camera."

I quickly got her dressed up, although her tiny body did not make a very ominous looking great pumpkin. I told her she could go out where I was. Then she said
"I go in car now."
I tried to convince to change your mind but she open the passenger door and went inside.

I spent the next 10 minutes trying to see if I could do this by myself and realized I could not that night.

*Failed dinner, and a one star*
I actually did have a lot more planned for the night then this. I had a folding table, white tablecloth, folding chairs, candles, wine and dinner stored in the trunk of my car. I set up our dinner table with the the candles right on the edge of the pumpkin patch. I went back to the car and I try to tell her we would do no more filming, we would enjoy a dinner now. She just kept saying "you eat. I stay in car."
Finally I put everything back in the trunk of my car and had a very quiet ride home. For the record, I did not drive back with the Uber app running.

Trang got out of my car, and I don't remember her even saying goodbye. Later on that night, I saw that another one star appeared on my Uber account!

I have no idea what she told her aunt. I am just glad that I never had any romantic interest in her, or I would have been completely haunted by how things ended.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

WELCOME BACK BUDDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn, you were too worried about what you wanted to do that you didn't pay attention to her.



SadUber said:


> "I go in car now."
> 
> . She just kept saying "you eat. I stay in car."\


That's not how you treat a lady.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I am just glad that I never had any romantic interest in her, or I would have been completely haunted by how things ended.


Oh, really?



SadUber said:


> *I actually did have a lot more planned for the night then this*. I had a folding table, white tablecloth, folding chairs, candles, wine and dinner stored in the trunk of my car. I set up our dinner table with the the candles right on the edge of the pumpkin patch. I went back to the car and I try to tell her we would do no more filming, we would enjoy a dinner now.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Oh, really?


It was supposed to be a dinner for celebrating completion of the film.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

So no girl? So no Great Pumpkin video?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

SadUber said:


> It was supposed to be a dinner for celebrating completion of the film.


WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO SAN DIEGO?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> So no girl? So no Great Pumpkin video?


The next week I went out again to film by myself. Here it is!







backcountryrez said:


> WHEN ARE YOU COMING TO SAN DIEGO?


Uber will not let me change places where I can drive. I have considered signing up for a Lyft, but then I would feel like such a traitor to Uber.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

You’re back! Sorry it didn’t work out with the girl. Sounds like she is probably a prostitute. Good job on your video though!


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> You're back! Sorry it didn't work out with the girl. Sounds like she is probably a prostitute. Good job on your video though!


Thanks for your compliments. Unfortunately I had only one shot at filming the part where GP comes out. So I think there is much room for improvement. If I redo it next year, here is what I'd differently.
1. GP has long arms with long fingers more visible showing. Maybe four denomic arms even.
2. I would have his eyes and mouth lit up. You can see I tried this. I had a flashlight in my mouth, but it did not show up for most of the scenes. I would have to plan in advance how this would be.
3. I would have smoke special effects. I brought the dry ice, but I forgot the hot water so I could not use it.
4. I would have the pumpkins movement be more coordinated. I was mostly moving the pumpkins around in a random fashion. I think I would maybe have all of the pumpkins swirling around in a circle around where the Great Pumpkin would appear. Maybe even floating? Would you believe it took me 4 hours moving the pumpkins to create those 5 Seconds of the pumpkins moving?
5. Perhaps have the GP walk towards the camera so you can see his face more clearly.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Thanks for your compliments. Unfortunately I had only one shot at filming the part where GP comes out. So I think there is much room for improvement. If I redo it next year, here is what I'd differently.
> 1. GP has long arms with long fingers more visible showing. Maybe four denomic arms even.
> 2. I would have his eyes and mouth lit up. You can see I tried this. I had a flashlight in my mouth, but it did not show up for most of the scenes. I would have to plan in advance how this would be.
> 3. I would have smoke special effects. I brought the dry ice, but I forgot the hot water so I could not use it.
> ...


You need actors who want to act, not explore the countryside lol next year make flyers to hang up around a local college looking for free actors for a super cool short Halloween video. Offer to feed them. College students will do anything for food. ANYTHING.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> You need actors who want to act, not explore the countryside lol next year make flyers to hang up around a local college looking for free actors for a super cool short Halloween video. Offer to feed them. College students will do anything for food. ANYTHING.


I tried so hard to get someone to help me! I asked over 100 Uber p a x. I posted this on Craigslist and only got a handful of moderately interested people.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Welcome back, SadUber . At least you got a chance to see what Trang is about.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Welcome back saduber. Was running out of threads to read in up.net


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Many nail salons are sweat shops which exploit their labor.
She wanted to get away and enjoy herself.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Many nail salons are sweat shops which exploit their labor.
> She wanted to get away and enjoy herself except she ended up with you instead


FTFY


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

DocT said:


> Welcome back, SadUber . At least you got a chance to see what Trang is about.


And she saw what he is about... Filming, recording....


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

keb said:


> And she saw what he is about... Filming, recording....


I thought it would be fun and cool for her too.

Should I apologize?


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I thought it would be fun and cool for her too.
> 
> Should I apologize?


You have to do more than apologize.

Here is the problem:

You can't be both her uber driver and her friend.

If her aunt hired you to take her places, you needed to go to those places, even if they are an hour away. What is an hour each way to you anyway? If you agreed to take her places for Uber fares then she is a customer. Her aunt was probably upset about paying you to take her and then doing things you wanted to do rather than what Trang wanted to do. 

If you are on a date then you shouldn't have charged the aunt and should have taken Trang on a real date/friendship date and if she's not enjoying the filming you stop and do it another time. 
She may or may not understand if you try to apologize and make this up, but it would probably be a good idea to talk to the aunt and tell her what happened and ask to take Trang on a real outing at your expense to the lakes as that is what she had her heart set on.

Advice: Never try to kill two birds with one stone when it comes to women, unless they want exactly the same thing as you do.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hilarious in a way that only SadUber can provide.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Should I apologize?


For what? you said you explained it to her, it's not your fault she can't understand English.
forget about her.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I wrote an apology, and I plan to deliver it to the place that she works. It'll just make me feel better about it all.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Hmmm, perhaps type it, on a piece of letter paper,- that's if you're insisting on going down that road.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Please type it, spell and grammar check, then print it out.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

prk said:


> For what? you said you explained it to her, it's not your fault she can't understand English.
> forget about her.


I agree you are right.
I have a lot of experience apologizing to women for the sake of making things better, and to be honest, only about 1% of the time I have any clue what I'm apologizing for!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You have the handwriting of a serial killer. I agree with the others advise, type it out and print it. 


SadUber said:


> I agree you are right.
> I have a lot of experience apologizing to women for the sake of making things better, and to be honest, only about 1% of the time I have any clue what I'm apologizing for!


I'm not surprised. Can you confirm that you are a high functioning autistic?

Theres no reason to follow up with this unless you are a stalker. So if youre gonna apologize for being a stalker, the best apology is to leave her alone.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I think sad uber might be bi polar and is involved in a sick fantasy about an imaginety friend named Trang in which he is garnering support from trolls or naive people. Somewhat entertaining but so dumb.


----------



## keb (Jul 8, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You have the handwriting of a serial killer. I agree with the others advise, type it out and print it.
> 
> I'm not surprised. Can you confirm that you are a high functioning autistic?
> 
> Theres no reason to follow up with this unless you are a stalker. So if youre gonna apologize for being a stalker, the best apology is to leave her alone.


A lot of people have bad handwriting these days. Personally I'm used to texting and typing so I don't fault his handwritten note although typed will be easier to read and look better.

Autism is a medical/psychological diagnosis and I don't think most people here want to discuss their mental and physical health. That is more private than date advice.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 173357
> I wrote an apology, and I plan to deliver it to the place that she works. It'll just make me feel better about it all.


Totally agree....you should take this to her place of work. The police will be just appreciative too that you left a wet spot of your DNA on the letter as well...its a nice touch.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Making things better? let's explore this....
she doesn't know how to communicate with you.
you don't seem able to communicate effectively with her.
if you pursue this woman, it will be a lot of hard work.
now, nobody said relationships are easy, but you've got to start out on the right wavelength.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

prk said:


> Making things better? let's explore this....
> she doesn't know how to communicate with you.
> you don't seem able to communicate effectively with her.
> if you pursue this woman, it will be a lot of hard work.
> now, nobody said relationships are easy, but you've got to start out on the right wavelength.


I think the less this chick understands this cat, the better his chances are.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> I think the less this chick understands this cat, the better his chances are.


Maybe, but she seems a bit mean to me. I would have thought he deserves someone nice.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, I went to Friendly Nails to drop off the Note. I went there and ask the woman working at the desk if train was there. Train not here she said.
Okay, I said can you give her this note and tell her it is from her Uber driver?
Then all sudden the woman's eyes got really big and said 
"ohhhhh! You are Pumpkin Uber!" Then she laughed and and yelled something in another language and another woman smiling came out of a back room. They were talking back and forth quickly in their language.

Woman one said "take a sit" and seated me on a chair by the door. "I call Trang." She tried to call a phone number but no one answered so she told me to wait more time.
Woman 2 went and got me a cup of tea that I took a few sips out of just to be polite. Woman 2 was asking me lots of questions and I could see that all of the women working in the back were now looking up from their work at me with much interest.
Woman 1 made a phone call again and started talking in her language. I of course did not understand anything she said, but I heard "Pumpkin Uber", followed by laughter. Finally, woman one hung up the phone and said I should try to come back again the next week. The way they were acting, I could not determine if they were making fun of me, or showing admiration towards me.
Woman to kept asking me for my phone number to give it to Trang. I said she already had it but she kept persisting so I finally gave it to her.

So I left a note with them and went. I think I liked it more when everyone was unhelpful and did not acknowledge knowing Trang.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Well, I went to Friendly Nails to drop off the Note. I went there and ask the woman working at the desk if train was there. Train not here she said.
> Okay, I said can you give her this note and tell her it is from her Uber driver?
> Then all sudden the woman's eyes got really big and said
> "ohhhhh! You are Pumpkin Uber!" Then she laughed and and yelled something in another language and another woman smiling came out of a back room. They were talking back and forth quickly in their language.
> ...


100% they were laughing at you.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Well, I went to Friendly Nails to drop off the Note. I went there and ask the woman working at the desk if train was there. Train not here she said.
> Okay, I said can you give her this note and tell her it is from her Uber driver?
> Then all sudden the woman's eyes got really big and said
> "ohhhhh! You are Pumpkin Uber!" Then she laughed and and yelled something in another language and another woman smiling came out of a back room. They were talking back and forth quickly in their language.
> ...


You were man enough to take that note to Trang. Girls always giggle when they know someone likes one of their friends.

Put your chin up high, back straight, and walk out like a man. After all, you are now the Pumpkin Uber, and NO ONE else can make that claim. Be proud.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

See if she calls you. If she does, awesome. If she doesn’t, time to move on.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Why come back next week? Is Trang out of the country?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

he is putting a lot of effort into someone he has no romantic interest in


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> The next week I went out again to film by myself. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it!! That was so cool Sads!!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> 100% they were laughing at you.


1,000%


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> 1,000%


1,000,000%


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> 100% they were laughing at you.





PrestonT said:


> 1,000%





Ribak said:


> 1,000,000%


You guys are being unreasonable.
I was gonna go with 98.25%.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Well, I went to Friendly Nails to drop off the Note.


Which Friendly Nails did you go to? The one in Eagan, MN shows no one matching the description you gave.

https://www.facebook.com/Friendlynailsofeagan/


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I just got a voice message from Trang!

She says she was not mad. She says she was embarrared because she could not help with filming the great pumpkin. Then she sounds sad and says something in her language.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

https://clyp.it/x14s3j0t

Here's her message!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

DocT said:


> Please type it, spell and grammar check, then print it out.


You translated before. What's Trang saying now??


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

She wants the meatrocket, SU, she just doesn't want to have to go through creepy video projects to get it.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> https://clyp.it/x14s3j0t
> 
> Here's her message!


Still waiting for the specific location of Friendly Nails.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Still waiting for the specific location of Friendly Nails.


A month or two ago, he posted a photo of Friendly Nails on a strip mall or something if I recall.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> A month or two ago, he posted a photo of Friendly Nails on a strip mall or something if I recall.


Specific address please


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

You promised to show her lakes. Instead, "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!".
Fail.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Specific address please


Hell if i know! I remember it was next to a liquor store in the picture.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Dinner outside during evening in Minnesota in November may be kinda chilly for a Vietnamese woman.
#think


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Hell if i know! I remember it was next to a liquor store in the picture.


The question is for SU. He consistently evades answering it.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The question is for SU. He consistently evades answering it.


What are you hoping to find from that? A friendly nails in Minnesota comes up in a Google search.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 172858
> As I mentioned before, I arranged with a former pax, Trang, to take her out to see the countryside in Minnesota on Friday night, 2 weeks ago.
> 
> She tried multiple times to call me, so it seems she was very interested in seeing the countryside. Finally, I called her and I arranged to pick her up from a casino near Minneapolis.
> ...


Apparemtly
She is not impressed by " PUMPKIN HEADS".


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> What are you hoping to find from that? A friendly nails in Minnesota comes up in a Google search.


Correct. However, the one in Eagan, MN has no employees matching the description of Trang or Bich.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> View attachment 173357
> I wrote an apology, and I plan to deliver it to the place that she works. It'll just make me feel better about it all.


Stalking and harrassment charges i see in your future.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Correct. However, the one in Eagan, MN has no employees matching the description of Trang or Bich.


I did a search and a Yelp review on Friendly Nails said "the owner is a real b****." Does that count?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

T


Uberingdude said:


> I think the less this chick understands this cat, the better his chances are.


Until the next pumpkin is donned


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Correct. However, the one in Eagan, MN has no employees matching the description of Trang or Bich.


Relax. If you dont believe his stories or enjoy them dont read them.
He doesnt need to prove anything.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Relax. If you dont believe his stories or enjoy them dont read them.
> He doesnt need to prove anything.


on the contrary, I enjoy reading them (as I have mentioned numerous times). I would prefer a better writing style, but that is my fault not his. My question was a simple one and a quick answer would have closed the issue. SU's reluctance to answer it is the problem.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> on the contrary, I enjoy reading them (as I have mentioned numerous times). I would prefer a better writing style, but that is my fault not his. My question was a simple one and a quick answer would have closed the issue. SU's reluctance to answer it is the problem.


He's not going to answer it. I forbid it.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> He's not going to answer it. I forbid it.


LMAO


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> on the contrary, I enjoy reading them (as I have mentioned numerous times). I would prefer a better writing style, but that is my fault not his. My question was a simple one and a quick answer would have closed the issue. SU's reluctance to answer it is the problem.


Dude, a Google search for Friendly Nails and Bich brings up lots of results listing a bich as as the owner.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> Dude, a Google search for Friendly Nails and Bich brings up lots of results listing a bich as as the owner.


Bich, Trang and MN also bring up a bunch of results. The question was for SU. It is up to him to provide the answer.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bich means Jade in Vietnamese.


Uberingdude said:


> Dude, a Google search for Friendly Nails and Bich brings up lots of results listing a bich as as the owner.


Jade is one of the most popular semi precious stones in all of Asia.
Very common girls name.

They run chains of " massage parlors" around the country and usually rotate the girls out every 2 -6 weeks.
Off to another city and new customers.
Many nail parlors rotate workers also.
Resturants often do the same.

The one in my home town was busted twice.
Once when a 16 year old spent his fathers entire cash stash visiting about 20 times in a week . . 
Another time when a plumber was called to relieve a drain clog, and discovered thousands of condoms in a drain for a business which had only been open 3 weeks. He notified police.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Friendly Nails
Phone: (651) 681-9000


Name: Bich Thuy Dao
Job Title: Proprietor


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> Friendly Nails
> Phone: (651) 681-9000
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Bich means Jade in Vietnamese.
> 
> Jade is one of the most popular semi precious stones in all of Asia.
> Very common girls name.
> ...


The 16 year old must have had some really nice nails!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> The 16 year old must have had some really nice nails!


He is either bound for Glory or Disaster.

Dad needs to cheer up.
At least it wasnt drugs . . .


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> You translated before. What's Trang saying now??


Stand by. Message clip sent for analysis and verification.
(My translator is out for lunch)


----------



## Steubie (Aug 25, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I just got a voice message from Trang!
> 
> She says she was not mad. She says she was embarrared because she could not help with filming the great pumpkin. Then she sounds sad and says something in her language.


Bro, she was crying!! She wants to see you again and love you long time


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

DocT said:


> Stand by. Message clip sent for analysis and verification.
> (My translator is out for lunch)


Well?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm waiting for the official transcript to copy/paste here.
Voice analysis confirms "Trang" as being sincere, and in an emotional state of sadness at time of call.
But in a nutshell, she's sad, and was happy to see SadUber and wants him to call her again.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I suppose Uber driver is at least one notch up the ladder from nail technician.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Should I apologize?


No need to apologize. No one gives a Damn about Vietnam.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

keb said:


> And she saw what he is about... Filming, recording....


Hey - it worked for Harvey and Kevin...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Hey - it worked for Harvey and Kevin...


... until it didn't.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> He's not going to answer it. I forbid it.


I advised him the same. Here is why...


Ribak said:


> Still waiting for the specific location of Friendly Nails.





Ribak said:


> Specific address please





Ribak said:


> The question is for SU. He consistently evades answering it.





Ribak said:


> Correct. However, the one in Eagan, MN has no employees matching the description of Trang or Bich.





Ribak said:


> My question was a simple one and a quick answer would have closed the issue. SU's reluctance to answer it is the problem


It's getting a little creepy dude.



tohunt4me said:


> He is either bound for Glory or Disaster.


The Smart money is on both!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

" Nail salon"?
Code for a place where clients go to 'nail' the staff'? At least they put themselves out as "Friendly".
Just asking...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It's getting a little creepy dude.


Preston provided the contact info & SU confirmed it was the correct data.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Friendly Nails
> Phone: (651) 681-9000
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, what did you do?



Ribak said:


> Thank you.





Ribak said:


> Preston provided the contact info & SU confirmed it was the correct data.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Another time when a plumber was called to relieve a drain clog, and discovered thousands of condoms in a drain for a business which had only been open 3 weeks.


that is disgusting.
condoms should not be flushed down the toilet.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

prk said:


> that is disgusting.
> condoms should not be flushed down the toilet.


Agreed.
Not when you can wash them out and re-use.
Full disclosure: I have strong Scottish heritage.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Not when you can wash them out and re-use.


ewww...dude!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It's only a paper moon.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, I've tried calling her several times again. And like always, it seems like she's available to answer the phone only during a certain phase of the moon. In any case, I'm curious to know if DocT is ever able to provide the translation of the part in Vietnamese.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

SadUber said:


> Well, I've tried calling her several times again. And like always, it seems like she's available to answer the phone only during a certain phase of the moon. In any case, I'm curious to know if DocT is ever able to provide the translation of the part in Vietnamese.


You are really trying hard for not having any romantic interest in her.

Stop lying to us and admit you want that trang booty?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Well, I've tried calling her several times again. And like always, it seems like she's available to answer the phone only during a certain phase of the moon. In any case, I'm curious to know if DocT is ever able to provide the translation of the part in Vietnamese.


Translation is available. Congratulations proud papa!!!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Translation is available. Congratulations proud papa!!!


Looking forward to welcoming a little pumpkin, perhaps?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> You translated before. What's Trang saying now??


Sorry for the delay.
I wanted to make sure the analysis of the translation was thorough.

With the permission of SadUber , here is the translation from 42 seconds to the end:

_"I like to walk with you.
I afraid that won't see you again.
My life is very tough.
I am very sad.
I am very happiness with you."_
Of course, the last part is already in English: "_please, call me, I want to see you again_."

I am not the translator, nor do I accept any liability for any errors made.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

her aunt was paying you to take trang around to see lakes, you stopped at a field and ended ride, hence the 1 star.

with majority of traditional asian families, when they go on a first date, it is almost always chaparoned by another family member(s). Since her aunt was paying for it, it was a way to keep track of trang without her being there, maybe sort of chaparoning without invading on your privacy, a nod to our culture.

But who knows.


----------



## DenverRose (Jul 3, 2017)

DocT said:


> _"My life is very tough.
> I am very sad._"


This makes me cry.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

DocT said:


> Sorry for the delay.
> I wanted to make sure the analysis of the translation was thorough.
> 
> With the permission of SadUber , here is the translation from 42 seconds to the end:
> ...


The translation is a bit of the mark. Here is an accurate one:

_"I like to sleep with you.
I afraid that won't see you again.
My life is very tough.
I am very pregnant
I am very happy to marry with you."_


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Ribak said:


> The translation is a bit of the mark. Here is an accurate one:
> 
> _"I like to sleep with you.
> I afraid that won't see you again.
> ...


Nah, I'll stick with DocT's wife's version.
Nice troll tho!


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

eros escort site bud, you need to clean the pipes


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

The Vietnamese flag only has one star. I wonder if this was the reason for your one star rating?


----------

